# 9 HP Tecumseh Model HMSK90 Repair Manual



## johnsonra2 (Feb 28, 2009)

See post below.


----------



## johnsonra2 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Tecumseh Repair of Speed Control Spring*

I need help putting a speed control spring back on a Tecumseh HMSK90 snow blower engine. It came off and now I do not know how to put it back on. I hae tried looking for pictures, but can't seem to find any. The spring goes to the speed control arm that controls the speed of the engine. It is long and funny shaped. I have inserted a picture below (3rd picture from top, "HM Series"), but the spring cannot be seen very well. It is not the exact model I have, but it is very similar.

Directly across from the red handle, you will see the upper arm that goes to the carberator (I think) and just below that, you can see a very small part of the spring sticking out. That spring winds around the round portion below and hooks on the bottom portion of the arm connected to the red handle. That is the spring I can not figure out how to put back on.

Any help or diagram would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnsonra2 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Link to picture*

I can't seem to get the picture up on the board, so here is the link to it:

http://www.small-engines.com/tecgovpics.html


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think you can find what you are looking for on pages 22-25 of the link below. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/tecumseh/Tecumseh_quick_reference.pdf


----------

